# Caught in a difficult situation



## nikolas (Nov 8, 2011)

So,

I'm about to do something rather 'big'. So, since I can't do everything myself, I have hired a number of people to work for me and complete various parts of the preparation (lawyers, proof readers, copyists, web designers, graphic designers, etc).

I know that when starting a business one might be late... This is a given fact. So I was aiming for a launch for the 1st of October, in order to launch in November...

The lawyer is complete since June, the graphic artist has delivered everything, the guy making the 3-d mockups and the web mockups is done and I'm pretty much done with everything.

And here comes the problem:

2 Of the people working for me are delaying me with no end in sight... An artist I hired to sketch 21 images for me and the web designer... For the artist, I could potentially kick back the whole particular gig and no huge problem would appear. Perhaps it would work better to be fully ready... 

But for the web designer??!?!??! The deadline for both was the 1st of Oct. and I've still not seen much... And he's a friend...

So the question:

How do I balance the 'keeping the same guy and hoping he'll finish soon enough (as he keeps promising' and 'getting a new guy in hopes that he'll deliver in 15 days time'? Those of you who are developers here, those of you who were depended on outside parties, those of you who had such problems and delays.. can you share some info, some ideas, some other tibids of information, please?


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 8, 2011)

If you give creative types months to do something, they'll spend all those months doing nothing on your project until the last few days. They may sincerely think they're going to do sketches and "think about your project" during all that time, but it never works that way. Just like with music, you need to sit down and start working, which once you finally sit down and start, the work goes pretty quickly.

For that reason, whenever I hire web designers or artists, I always say it needs to be done in a couple days. Never more than a week, because that's just asking for trouble.


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey, i do work as an Grapic-artist myselfe and all i can say:
Its always the night before delivery. I kind of can´t work without that pressure.
Becouse creative people are easely distracted with interesting things.


----------



## nikolas (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks guys and I understand that.

Problem is that I can't expect a graphic artist to complete 21 (!!!) high resolution illustrations in a single night, it's simply impossible! Same for the web designer...

Perhaps I should blackmail them that they won't get paid? Or something to that end? Cause I'm not sure I see the light here... I've just lost confidence that they will deliver in my final-final-final-deadline... (Similar to how the whole world has lost confidence in the Greek government I guess... It serves me right for voting for them! :D)


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Reegs (Nov 9, 2011)

Did you give them a hard deadline in writing? If not, consider giving them one now. If you have already, remind them that it's coming up/past.

Also, yeah! It's perfectly reasonable to withhold payment. Their services were not rendered. You'd do the same if a catering company didn't bring any food to an event, right?

With the friend, perhaps nudge a few more times and give him an easy out that doesn't sound like failure to deliver. "Look Fred, I need those sketches. It's cool if you've got too much on your plate right now, no worries. Just let me know so that I can find someone else to get them done on the timeline I need. " Fear of loss/replacement is intrinsically a good motivator for us humans.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 9, 2011)

nikolas @ Wed Nov 09 said:


> Problem is that I can't expect a graphic artist to complete 21 (!!!) high resolution illustrations in a single night, it's simply impossible! Same for the web designer...


Of course you can. And should. As MA-Simon said, they're gonna do it all the night before it's due anyway. Even if it's 21 illustrations or a full website.

Of course, they might not get *everything* done, but at least then you'll have a start. Plus you'll see what changes need to be made. Then you can tell them, _"Okay, I can wait a couple more days, but we have to finish these changes by Saturday! I'm totally screwed if we don't!"_


----------



## stonzthro (Nov 9, 2011)

It is a little late I know, but milestones are the way to go with creative folks - then they only have to do just a percentage the night before. Also, project management of these (us) types often requires constant oversight - if you have not been asking for evidence of work, you've probably misstepped in your management. 

At this point you need to be honest with them and either set some milestones or tell them it is over and you'll find someone else. Both of those disciplines are filled with talented people who would love to work.

Working with friends is always tough but if this person is professional, they will surely understand where you are coming from. 

Good luck!


----------



## nikolas (Nov 9, 2011)

The artist delivered 14/21 illustrations last night. He must be a Vi-Control member! :D (LOL)... And if he is he better donate some $$, right?

There have been milestones, there have been warning, etc... Problem is that I'm too understanding. 

The other major problem, still lies with the web developer: Had I the time I would just switch to a new one, but after asking I got the "two weeks at least" time table, which sucks at the moment. I CAN'T wait that long for testing (and we're talking about a complicated shop, previews, etc, all of which require thorough testing).

Anyhow, I have the developers phone number, so I'll start calling if he doesn't deliver, which hopefully he will (latest deadline is Sunday and he's promised to deliver). I told him that I don't care if he has to hire help, it's not my problem. My problem is seeing a finished product by Sunday.

__________________

On the other side though, it's interesting to see how our clients (as composers) feel when we dance around and not deliver directly! :D oh well... A lesson to be learned here I think...


----------



## David Story (Nov 10, 2011)

Nikolas, I empathize with this situation, and don't have any easy answers. It's great that the art is coming through. But does the web designer have a beta up? My experience is that commercial sites take a lot of tweaking, and if you haven't got something up to test now- you'll have to delay launch. 

You're right about seeing this from both the artist and the producer side. But I always give the client something even if it's not perfect. And my guess is you work the same way.

I hope this guy delivers something that works well enough, but you may need a backup plan even it it means a delay.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 10, 2011)

Note that this has nothing to do with being creative, it has to do with human nature.

The reason I feel compelled to blurt that out is that I once worked at an unmentioned company that - without going into details - had an art director who was an absolute dickhead. My boss at the time allowed him to get away with this behavior, saying "he's a creative type."

The implication that everyone else wasn't creative still irritates me when I think about it (because I didn't say anything at the time) - hence this post.

You know the saying: if it weren't for the last minute, nothing would ever get done.


----------



## midphase (Nov 10, 2011)

While becoming friends with people you work with is a good thing, hiring your friends to work for you/with you in my experience has always been a bad idea.


----------



## rgames (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll second Kays. It's common sense to keep friendships out of business.

Having said that, since it sounds like a big effort and you already have a lawyer, you must have contracts with all these people, so they're in breach of contract and your lawyer can go after them and demand some type of restitution.

Seems pretty straightforward - maybe I'm not clear what the issue is.

rgames


----------



## nikolas (Nov 11, 2011)

midphase @ Thu Nov 10 said:


> While becoming friends with people you work with is a good thing, hiring your friends to work for you/with you in my experience has always been a bad idea.


Actually the artist is not a friend, the web designer is. My graphic designer is a dear friend, but is acting perfectly on our commercial/business relationship! 

Other than that I would hope to have a beta up and runnin by Sunday, and there's time left to beta-tweak things for a week or even more... I just hope it will be enough...

Artist should also be done by Sunday I hope...

But I think that my general comment on this situation is that I need to learn how to handle things in a better way... a more productive way for the business and with less 'being so very naive and kind' attitude...


----------



## Conor (Dec 3, 2011)

Just noticed this thread, Nikolas! Please tell me CGEmpire is about to make its epic return?


----------

